# ConservaGel Beads



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I seem to remember a couple people have used these and said they are identical to Heartfelt. At half the price it definitely seems worth trying. One would imagine they are the same exact thing.

Share your experiences with them.

http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=ACC-CONSERVAGEL


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

If the cat litter doesnt work for me Ill probably order some to try out


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Use em'. Love em'.

I've got them in three humidors and my cooler. I've been nothing but satisfied, my RH holds rock steady at 65%, + or - 1% :tu


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> I seem to remember a couple people have used these and said they are identical to Heartfelt. At half the price it definitely seems worth trying. One would imagine they are the same exact thing.
> 
> Share your experiences with them.


Cory
It is very similar,,,but not exact.
It is about 9.00 for 4 lbs
I am using it with beads.....
The added lbs in the coolers really help to keep my rh
down in the summer months


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have both ConservaGel and Heartfelt. They both work the same. Great products.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> Cory
> It is very similar,,,but not exact.
> It is about 9.00 for 4 lbs
> I am using it with beads.....
> ...


I am assuming you are talking about kitty litter. If not I want your source for ConservaGel bead!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

BigKev77 said:


> I am assuming you are talking about kitty litter. If not I want your source for ConservaGel bead!!


my fault,,,thought you were talking about litter

I looked at Conservagel but didn't see 60 rh


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

should not type while drinking bourbon


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> my fault,,,thought you were talking about litter
> 
> I looked at Conservagel but didn't see 60 rh


I wouldn't get 60% beads anyways. I prefer 65%. Some say 70% is best for aging.

60% is too dry for me. For New England atleast. We need to add humidity. I think 60% beads help absorb humidity in more humid regions.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> I wouldn't get 60% beads anyways. I prefer 65%. Some say 70% is best for aging.
> 
> 60% is too dry for me. For New England atleast. We need to add humidity. I think 60% beads help absorb humidity in more humid regions.


I am in Central NH
CC=60
NC=65

70 doesn't compensate fast enough in summer months


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

BigKev77 said:


> I have both ConservaGel and Heartfelt. They both work the same. Great products.


Same here. They def. aren't the same though, the Heartfelt are a lot smaller. Function wise, haven't noticed a difference between them.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Same here. They def. aren't the same though, the Heartfelt are a lot smaller. Function wise, haven't noticed a difference between them.


I agree, I have both. The HF are much easier to tell when they need water as the color change is more pronounced, they also look better because the ConservaGel ones yellow over time, but as far as funtional use they seem to be quite comparable.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Got my beads today. Loaded them in.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

No problems here with ConservaGel!


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

i need to buy more beads. i have HF beads now, but for 1/2 the price, i might have to go ahead and give conservagel a try.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmm so what did you guys stick the beads in once you got them delivered?


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been experimenting with kitty litter, but I'm going to order CG beads later this week. I don't care what anyone says about litter being fragrance free, when you hydrate them (which I have to in AZ to bring rh up) they have a distinct odor. And, yes, I bought fragrance free. I would describe it as more of a "non-odor." Like the types of air spray you can get that are supposed to be "fragrance-free" and neutralize odors. Even though it's not a perfumey type smell, there is an odor to it.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Hmm so what did you guys stick the beads in once you got them delivered?


I'm going to order some empty tubes from Heartfelt. I like that they're in a cylindrical shape, provide a lot of surface area to the beads, and will stack into the humidor like any another cigar. You can always put them in a container or a nylon as well. Larger applications, like coolers, would probably do better with larger containers like a shallow tupperware container with part of the top cut away.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

I have both heartfelt beads and conservagel beads. Does anyone else find that the conservagel beads physically break down? 

I have them in mesh bags and am finding that there is a lot of "dust" coming out of them. 

Anyone notice this?


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm using them and love them.. hold me steady around 66%


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

marked said:


> I've been experimenting with kitty litter, but I'm going to order CG beads later this week. I don't care what anyone says about litter being fragrance free, when you hydrate them (which I have to in AZ to bring rh up) they have a distinct odor. And, yes, I bought fragrance free. I would describe it as more of a "non-odor." Like the types of air spray you can get that are supposed to be "fragrance-free" and neutralize odors. Even though it's not a perfumey type smell, there is an odor to it.


Not sure who you are but what you're saying is not indicative of what a lot of use. Generic statements like this tend to complicate it for others who are trying to decide for themselves what RH media they want to use. You just lumped "every" KL source from a brand you didn't like. Please understand that "specifics" are helpful as to what you used. I use ExquisaCat Crystal Fragrance Free and have hydrated them and never, ever, experienced any odor at all. I have a very sensitive sense of smell and I can be very AR when it comes to odors in general. There are a ton of Fragrance Free Silica brands of KL out there so let's be careful not to lump all with just one. It may even come down to something as simple as people having allergies or being over sensitive to something else in that brand you used. Throwing the baby out with the bath water springs to mind here and the debate between different RH medias already has plenty of detractors. Use whatever type of media you feel comfortable with but let's try not to undermine something that obviously works so well for others. Hope you find what you are looking for as far as your needs are concerned.


----------

